# 700c wheels



## ACS (20 Aug 2008)

Like many on this forum I am returning to the sport after a 10 years layoff and a substantial gain in girth. 

Being on a limited budget (who isn't) I am trying to purchase a pair of 700c wheels for training on during the winter. I had to sell my race wheels a long time ago when things were tight.

I have a 531c frame and with a Shimino 105SC groupset. The original wheels had a Shimino 7 cog cassette which I still have. I have been watching Ebay but to be frank its either silly money or tat. 

I am more than willing to pay a fair price, (cash if necessary) so I would be obliged if could you take a rummage in your shed and help a chubby bloke get some miles in.

Regards

Andy
NE Fife.


----------



## Uphill Phil (20 Aug 2008)

I know you say you've tried e-bay, and you don't want tat - but have you seen these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/700c-Alloy-Hy...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I bought a pair for my beater, thinking they would probably be iffy because they were so cheap, but in fact they have stood up well so far, and run smooth and true. Perhaps the fact that I repacked the bearings has something to do with it, but they are worth a shot if nobody offers you anything better.


----------



## ACS (20 Aug 2008)

*Uphill Phil *

Many thanks for taking the time to leave a message. I am obliged for your advice I will take a long in the morning I need to escape Big Brother which is on the fish tank at the mo.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Globalti (21 Aug 2008)

SJS Cycles have some Sora wheels going on Eblag most of the time, although when I enquired they told me that particular seam was almost mined out.

Otherwise I shall be Ebaying my wheels next week - they have Campagnolo hubs with a 7 speed screw-in Shimano block (brand new and something like 14-28) with plain spokes and the rims are Mavic ceramic coated with the ceramic coating just beggining to wear through, i.e. not much use. There is also a gouge in one braking surface caused by a trapped stone but I have pumped them up to 140 and they are okay, so you'd get a year or so out of them. 

Here's a picture of them, you can see the rims: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=16499

Want to make me an offer?


----------



## ACS (21 Aug 2008)

RR please check your PM.

Many thanks


----------



## ACS (25 Aug 2008)

Thanks to RR I have aquired a set wheels for my road bike. Many thanks to all for the help and advice.


----------

